# My 1st Cauldron Creep



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's my 1st crack at a cauldron creep. Nothing new here mechanically....same old design that can be found on this site and other sites. The only mechanical difference is that I used 2 buck motors instead. Nice and cheap. Just kept the weight off the motor and she spins just fine. The head motion is a little jerky but I'll tweak that later. The hands are the ones that I posted a tutorial thread about.

I tried to post a video but couldn't get a direct link to work....so I threw the address on here. I can't figure out how to post vids from photobucket directly (pics work just fine). Oooopppsss....just noticed that the vid is upside down. I hate computers!!!!!!!

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c262/JerryDoyonJr/IMG_0724_zpsf215f5ae.mp4


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice work!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He's a wickedy looking guy, niiiiice!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, he looks great! I love the hands, the creepy mask/face and the movement. Really well done. I am loving your hands...such a cool idea and a nice twist on a Cauldron Creep classic!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks folks. I think it'll look really nice when I set it up with the proper lighting and fog effects come Halloween.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree - great job with him!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh yeah, he's cool alright!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spawn of Devil's Chariot!

This is one of my favorite props and I love seeing each person's variation on this classic prop.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great!! Is that a mask or a custom sculpt? Very creepy.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Looks great!! Is that a mask or a custom sculpt? Very creepy.


It's a mask. I got it for two bucks at the after halloween sales last year. The arms and hands are custom though.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow that turned out super. The hands suit suit it perfectly!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Very top notch. I don't think I have every seen one where the witch is stirring something that rotates around. And the mask and hands are as good as any I have ever seen. Congrats.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

ATLfun said:


> Very top notch. I don't think I have every seen one where the witch is stirring something that rotates around. And the mask and hands are as good as any I have ever seen. Congrats.


Thanks. I wanted to do something different than the usual creep so I figured I make the creep a bit more creepy by stirring up a human stew. The hands and arms were a pain to make but it paid off.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Man, that's a way cool mask for 2 bucks, I would like to get one myself. The Creep is awesome, nice work.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome!

I like that face and the body parts in the pot!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

kprimm said:


> Man, that's a way cool mask for 2 bucks, I would like to get one myself. The Creep is awesome, nice work.


The mask is sold at Walmart. THey should have them again this year. I think they are only $10 at full price. I like it alot and will get a couple more after Halloween. It's made out of a think foam and it holds it's shape without any help. The eye holes have ping pong balls behind them.


----------



## Mav9709 (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice prop. What did you use to give the texture to the arms and hands?


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

It's all home made. A combo of pvc and pool noodles with melted plastic for the arms, and sticks with melted plastic for the hands. Then they have several layers of different paints colors dry brushed.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's a recent pic taken outdoors at night


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooh, what's for dinner?

Nice shot!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> Ooooh, what's for dinner?


Human stew and rotisserie style human. It's what's for dinner


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Posted an updated vid. I'm happy with it. Next year I'll add another witch to spin the rotisserie.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Kind of eerie how real it looks.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> Kind of eerie how real it looks.


Nice. Eerie is good!


----------



## The Tinkerer's Apprentice (Jul 10, 2014)

That really looks great!


----------

